

Ask HN: remote collaboration setup 2013 - arkitaip

HN, how do you make remote collaboration work?<p>Which tools do you use for:<p>* planning &#x2F; scheduling<p>* real-time note-taking&#x2F;drawing<p>* chat &#x2F; voip &#x2F; video chat<p>* file sharing<p>* Software prototyping &#x2F; mockups &#x2F; wireframes
======
arkitaip
My team of two uses Trello, Skype, Sketchpad.io and Balsamiq (desktop).

What we really need is a solution that can act as a whiteboard where many
users can draw and write at the same time.

